# Trying to connect DVD, HDTV and 211



## RMc (Dec 10, 2006)

Just bought a Hitachi 42HDF52 HDTV and got the VIP 211 box from Dish Network. I'm trying to hook up my Insignia IS-DVD040924 DVD recorder/VCR so it can record off TV.

The problem is that I can only seem to hook up the VIP to my HDTV through the DVI port, by using a DVI-to-HDMI cable. This is good for video only, so I also had to hook up the audio seperately, from "ANALOG RGB/DVI Audio Input" to back of the VIP.

The only way I can even watch DVDs is by hooking up the DVD to the "ANALOG RF Input", which provides substandard video.

How can I hook them all together? Daisy-chaining (like I did with my old CRT TV and satellite box) doesn't seem possible. Help!


----------



## dartonviper (Mar 10, 2004)

Let me get this straight, You just bought a Hitachi and it don't have a HDMI input?


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

Get an AV receiver. That should allow you to input different video sorces into it and only 1 out to the tv. The picture and sound would switch together.


----------

